# Cannot download CPU-Z



## qubit (Jul 30, 2009)

The download links have been broken for several days now and I'm surprised no-one else has noticed this by now.

I'm downloading from the UK, if that helps.

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1295/CPU-Z_v1.49.html


----------



## AsRock (Jul 30, 2009)

Here a link for you.  it be there for a little while.
http://home.comcast.net/~asrock/CPU-Z/cpuz_152.rar


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 30, 2009)

Whats wrong with just going to the official site?

The one on TPUs servers is out of date anyway

http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php


----------



## qubit (Jul 30, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Whats wrong with just going to the official site?
> 
> The one on TPUs servers is out of date anyway
> 
> http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php



Well, I didn't notice that site link for one and it's still unprofessional to leave in broken links, isn't it? Just confuses people like me... 

I'd suggest replacing the download link with that of the official site.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 30, 2009)

fixed by deleting. the dl section may have a few broken links, please let me know and i'll fix asap


----------



## qubit (Jul 30, 2009)

Well, the link in my first post is now broken (as expected). Clicking the sysinfo link leads to v1.44 and the download links for that are broken. The latest from the official site is now v1.52.

I think it might just be easier for you to just link to the official site and be done with it. That way you don't have to worry about maintaining it - you've got links to loads of third party software here, so it would save you a lot of time and hassle.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 30, 2009)

removed the other cpuz's as well.

whats the point in linking to the original site if one can just use google?

i think we are more and more moving the dl section to a place where you can download big files from fast mirrors or some very hard to find stuff from a reliable source. cpuz is neither


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 1, 2009)

qubit said:


> Well, the link in my first post is now broken (as expected). Clicking the sysinfo link leads to v1.44 and the download links for that are broken. The latest from the official site is now v1.52.
> 
> I think it might just be easier for you to just link to the official site and be done with it. That way you don't have to worry about maintaining it - you've got links to loads of third party software here, so it would save you a lot of time and hassle.



because hotlinking has its own problems their is really only 1 extra step in mantaining it..the problem lies within the amount of staff that manage the DL database..hot linking to cpu-z or any other file works until they update it. like this time ya sure he can hot link and soak up all their bandwidth but the address currently is say....www.eibdbeibds.com/cpuz1.52...but it will become obsolete when they change it to 1.53 etc...at which point he would need to modify the target unless he used ssh to mirror their server the fact of the matter is he has a maximum of 2 more steps as opposed to hot linking these steps are

1.DL it
2.UL it to our data base.


----------



## qubit (Aug 1, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> because hotlinking has its own problems their is really only 1 extra step in mantaining it..the problem lies within the amount of staff that manage the DL database..hot linking to cpu-z or any other file works until they update it. like this time ya sure he can hot link and soak up all their bandwidth but the address currently is say....www.eibdbeibds.com/cpuz1.52...but it will become obsolete when they change it to 1.53 etc...at which point he would need to modify the target unless he used ssh to mirror their server the fact of the matter is he has a maximum of 2 more steps as opposed to hot linking these steps are
> 
> 1.DL it
> 2.UL it to our data base.



I'm sorry, I've realised that my post was ambiguous - you are of course, correct.  All I meant was to link to the home page. _That_ would remove the burden of maintaining the links.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 1, 2009)

qubit said:


> I'm sorry, I've realised that my post was ambiguous - you are of course, correct.  All I meant was to link to the home page. _That_ would remove the burden of maintaining the links.



ahhh i see what your saying that makews more sense...o btw nice use of ambiguous havent heard that work in awhile good job.


----------



## Ar3s (Aug 16, 2009)

ahhhh can't get any download to work... click to download and it reloads the main page again and again...


----------



## qubit (Aug 16, 2009)

Look at post 3 - there's a link to the official site.


----------

